# deluge uses 100% CPU, memory

## ExecutorElassus

This started earlier this week (rather than two weeks ago, when deluge last updated), so I'm not sure it's the edluge package specifically. Further, downgrading didn't help. 

The problem: after starting deluge, deluged relatively quickly reaches 100% CPU on one core. After a few hours, deluged is also using all the available memory.

Some other thread suggested boost might be a problem. Any other suggestions?

Thanks,

EE

----------

## KK_r

No suggestions but I am experiencing exacly the same problem. I noticed several python apps broke at the same time but python-updater took care of that.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Which version of deluge, boost, python and rb_libtorrent are you using

----------

## KK_r

deluge-1.3.0_rc2

boost-1.42.0-r2

python-2.6.5-r3

rb_libtorrent-0.15.3

----------

## ExecutorElassus

deluge-1.3.0_rc2

boost-1.42.0-r2

python-3.1.2-r4

rb_libtorrent-0.15.3

Though, the degree to which deluge is using python-3.1 is unknown to me. I'm pretty sure I have the 2.6 series slotted.

Thanks for the help!

EE

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I don't have a problem, but I'm running rb_libtorrent-0.15.1 and boost-1.41.0-r3

rb_libtorrent is the part that uses boost, deluge doesn't use it directly

I think I would back down rb_libtorrent and see if that doesn't fix the problem

----------

## KK_r

downgrading rb_libtorrent did not do it for me. Will try boost next but that will take some time so I will come back when that is done.

Another thing I experience is that i can not quit deluge. The application hangs and only kill -9 helps.

----------

## ExecutorElassus

same issue for me: I have to force-kill the daemon. I'll try downgrading.

Thanks,

EE

----------

## KK_r

downgrading boost did not work either but since I downgraded deluge to 1.2.3 I have not experienced any more problems.

----------

## dol-sen

I'm having similar issues with it.  Twice in this past 2 days I came back to my system and it had crashed the desktop and I was presented with the login.  I first noticed deluge was a problem Monday afternoon.  Things weren't downloading well and then I noticed everything slowing down, memory was nearly all used including swap.  It was the deluge daemon that was using 3G of ram and 100% of one core.

Just while I was typing this post the daemons memory use tripled and was not responding. I too had to kill the daemon just now.

I had 3 boost versions installed

```
big_daddy brian # eselect boost list

Available boost versions:

  [1]   boost-1.39/default

  [2]   boost-1.41/default

  [3]   boost-1.42/default *

big_daddy brian # eselect boost set 2

Removing symlinks from old version

Creating symlinks for boost-1.41/default

big_daddy brian # 

```

I just restarted deluge, so will monitor it for a short while while I get ready for work.

<edit>  Nope still the same, was up to 1.2G already.

For me the problem started with the last update to 1.3.0_rc2

----------

## dol-sen

Well, so far downgrading rb-libtorrent to 0.15.1 seems to have done it.  Of course boost is already set down to 1.41.

Perhaps it is the combo of rb-liborrent-0.15.3 and boost-1.42 that is the problem.

Side note deluge-1.30 final has been released.  Here's hoping it gets into the tree soon  :Smile: 

----------

## KK_r

I take back what I said before. Deluge still crashes but much less frequently, maybe that is a different problem in deluge-1.2.3.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I've been using deluge-1.3.0_rc2 since Sept 1 and never had problems related to excessive cpu usage, and I use it daily.

This the way my system is set up, dependency wise

```
 * dependency graph for net-p2p/deluge-1.3.0_rc2

 `--  net-p2p/deluge-1.3.0_rc2  ~amd64 

  `--  dev-lang/python-2.6.5-r3  (>=virtual/python-2.5) amd64 

  `--  app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta  (app-arch/xz-utils) amd64 

  `--  app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7  (app-arch/lzma-utils) amd64 

  `--  net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.1  (>=net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.14.9) amd64  [python]

  `--  dev-python/setuptools-0.6.14  (dev-python/setuptools) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/chardet-2.0.1  (dev-python/chardet) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/pyopenssl-0.10-r1  (dev-python/pyopenssl) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/pyxdg-0.18  (dev-python/pyxdg) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/simplejson-2.1.1  (dev-python/simplejson) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/twisted-10.1.0  (>=dev-python/twisted-8.1) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/twisted-web-10.1.0  (>=dev-python/twisted-web-8.1) ~amd64 

  `--  dev-python/pygame-1.9.1  (dev-python/pygame) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/pygobject-2.20.0  (dev-python/pygobject) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/pygtk-2.17.0  (>=dev-python/pygtk-2.12) ~amd64 

  `--  gnome-base/librsvg-2.26.3  (gnome-base/librsvg) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/notify-python-0.1.1-r1  (dev-python/notify-python) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/mako-0.3.4  (dev-python/mako) amd64 

[ net-p2p/deluge-1.3.0_rc2 stats: packages (18), max depth (0) ]
```

and this is for rb_libtorrent

```
 * dependency graph for net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.1

 `--  net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.1  amd64 

  `--  dev-libs/boost-1.41.0-r3  (>=dev-libs/boost-1.35) amd64 

 `-- (no match for u'~dev-libs/boost-1.34.1')

  `--  dev-cpp/asio-1.4.5  (dev-cpp/asio) amd64 

  `--  dev-lang/python-2.6.5-r3  (dev-lang/python) amd64  [threads]

  `--  sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b  (=sys-devel/libtool-2.2*) amd64 

  `--  sys-devel/automake-1.11.1  (=sys-devel/automake-1.11.1*) amd64 

[ net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.1 stats: packages (6), max depth (0) ]
```

----------

## cca

I recommend to everyone to stay with 1.2.3 for now, 1.3 kills CPU and Memory, especially if you have torrents with high number of seeds/peers.

----------

## ExecutorElassus

deluge-1.3.0 (final) is now in the tree, but the file "deluged.init.rej" is missing (thus failing the Manifest check). Has anybody tried it?

Thanks,

EE

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *ExecutorElassus wrote:*   

> deluge-1.3.0 (final) is now in the tree, but the file "deluged.init.rej" is missing (thus failing the Manifest check). Has anybody tried it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> EE

 

I've been using it since it hit the tree. Works fine for me, but I was running the rc version without any problems either.

When I installed it, I had no problem, I just looked and there is a reference to "deluged.init.orig" and "deluged.init.rej" in the Manifest, 

those lines should be deleted, IMO. They seem to be left over from running patch and I'm not sure why there are in the Manifest.

----------

## KK_r

I have masked 1.3.0 since the same problems emerge as with the RC.

----------

